# Eichhorn/Linz Bruckner



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

I have listened to all of the 9 cds in this set. The SQ is mostly marvelous, and the interpretations are spacious, dramatic, and excellent. Eichhorn goes for deeply-felt emotions, with cascades of sound and impressive brass.

No. 9 is with a 4th movement, and most of it is very Bruckneresque. But clearly it was not written by Bruckner.

The recordings rank at or near the very top of those I have heard. No. 2 is especially brilliant, as are 5 and 9.

The set includes 2, and 5 through 9. The conductor passed on before he could record the others.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

That didn't take too long from HMV Japan?

I am so close to pushing the buy button, the 7th I purchased on Amazon was great so cannot resist much longer, shipping rates to USA are extremely painful 

Spotify does have this to keep me satisfied for now......


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> That didn't take too long from HMV Japan?
> 
> I am so close to pushing the buy button, the 7th I purchased on Amazon was great so cannot resist much longer, shipping rates to USA are extremely painful
> 
> Spotify does have this to keep me satisfied for now......


Even better now Tidal has this in lossless CD resolution (spotify only has 320 mp3) so I will not worry about buying this or the Eichhorn Bruckner boxset from HMV Japan.........


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I will properly discuss this set in the upcoming cycle review thread for Bruckner.
I can anticipate that while I agree in that some of them are emotionful readings, Paternostro recordings could show way more spaciousness than this set. Eichhorn and BOL was one of the most consitent boxes in the round-up, but only performed really well in the mature symphonies.
I was the most surprised with the display of the No.9 finale.
Enjoy!


----------

